# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Oceanografic (Valencia) 7-VI-2011

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Para felicitaros a todos las fiestas navideñas, os voy a subir unas imágenes poco navideñas. Se trata del reportaje fotográfico que realicé el pasado mes de junio en el Oceanográfic de Valencia, que incluye imágenes de flora y fauna, tanto avícola, como piscícola, y algunos mamíferos. 

Aquí empiezo:





















Sigo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis más instantáneas:





















Con estas acabamos con el espectáculo de delfines, sigo con más instantáneas en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis más imágenes:





















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Otra tanda de fotografías:





















Sigo a continuación.

----------


## Los terrines

Más fotos:











Esto es todo, muchas gracias ppor vuestra paciencia y atención, y un cordial saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

En un reportaje precioso, la tarjeta de felicitacion que mejor se puede regalar. 
Gracias por compartirlo. Un abrazo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines con este reportaje yo también amo la verdvra del prado.
Gracias por compartir este pedazo de viaje, es muy  bonito.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## REEGE

Precioso reportaje los terrines de un lugar que quiero ir...
Tiene que ser una pasada estar rodeado de tanta belleza animal.
Muchas gracias por enseñarlo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Bonito reportaje los terrines, gracias por compartirlo, es un buen lugar para pasar el día.
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por el excelente reportaje que nos has mostrado.

Un saludo

----------

